# OCA Cichlid Extravaganza this coming weekend!



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

I was wondering who else is going? If you live anywhere in Ohio or any surrounding state, this is well worth your time and travel cost. Great deals, Rare fish, and tons of other passionate Cichlid keepers with a wealth of knowledge and experience. I cant wait, I wish it was more than one weekend a year.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

I live near Pittsburgh and a few of my friends and I plan on taking the trip. Is there anyway to get a schedule of the times that everything is going on?

If so please pm me the link or post it up here.

Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll be there for sure. Well worth the cost for seeing the speakers and a few other events but otherwise, attendance is free to attend the auction, swap meet and purchase fish thru room sales.

Here is a link to the website with further information OCA Extravaganza


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I'll be there as well.

Kevin


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

I really wish I could make it this time!


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

So there's really only 4 people from the forum heading to Ohio tonight/tomorrow morning? Sheesh...

Well my room's booked and Ill be making the trip right after I leave work today. I look forward to possible seeing some of you.

- H


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah if it were closer I'd love to go.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've seen some other members of the forum there tonite. Some are selling fish from their hotel rooms, most attended the speaker presentations and others are just catching up with other cichlid and catfish keepers.


----------

